# Treating Mulch



## VARNYARD (Nov 3, 2007)

I know there is going to be a bunch of questions about living things found in your bedding. Often times you will find ants, mites, small bugs and mushrooms. 

Here is a sure way to end the problems found in many of the mulches. It is a real easy way to remove those unwanted pests without using pesticides. 

A good old microwave works great. Just bag up the mulch in a plastic bag, add a little water (1/4 cup). Tie the bag up and put it in the oven for a few minutes, the steam will kill anything living in it.


----------



## dorton (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome, I hadn't thought about that!


----------

